# Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (AutoExpress Article)



## FaLeX (Apr 6, 2001)

_Quote »_
Audi Off-roader Caught In Net
hese are the first official images of Audi's first-ever SUV - and it looks as though the German manufacturer is inviting buyers to join the Q.
We found the moody, sunset photograph of the newcomer - which will make its public debut at the Frankfurt Motor Show in September - on one of Audi's official websites. However, when we spoke to the firm, at first it said it knew nothing about the picture!
The images clearly show the Q7's look, which is very similar to that of the Pikes Peak concept first seen at the Detroit exhibition in 2003. The overall dimensions are slightly larger, but the distinctive horseshoe grille and slanted headlamps of the prototype remain. 
Meanwhile, the bulging wheelarches and neatly squared-off roofline are also reminiscent of the show car. Official details about the newcomer are still strictly limited, with Audi saying only that the Q7 will be a premium SUV to rival the likes of the recently launched Range Rover Sport and the Volvo XC90.
But Ralph Weyler, a member of the sales and marketing board of management at the company, told Auto Express: "You have seen an idea of the car in the Pikes Peak concept. We've released the images because we wanted to give customers the chance to see it, to make them excited and interested."
Sources close to the project have hinted that the all-new Audi will come with a six-seater interior, arranged into three rows of two chairs. The rearmost bench will fold flat into the floor, giving a completely level load bay. 
As with the flagship A8, the body of the Q7 will be made from aluminium. However, it won't use a full alloy spaceframe - to keep costs down, the car will share much of its underpinnings with the VW Touareg and Porsche Cayenne. This isn't a bad thing, though, as it means the Audi should have exemplary road manners for an SUV, while it also opens up a whole host of engine options. Entry-level versions will most probably use the 3.2-litre V6 unit from the Touareg, while Audi's 4.2-litre V8 is expected to be the most popular petrol choice. Diesel power will come from an entry-level 2.5-litre five-cylinder motor, with 3.0-litre V6, 4.0-litre V8 and top-of-the-range 5.0-litre V10 oil-burning powerplants expected as well.
Our spies have also hinted that a high-performance model could appear later. Badged S7, it will use a detuned version of the 5.0-litre V10 engine fitted to the Lamborghini Gallardo.
Although the Q7 is unlikely to be marketed for its off-road ability, Audi will ensure the newcomer is more than competent in the mucky stuff. It has a heritage of quattro four-wheel-drive technology to live up to, so expect a similar level of mud-plugging ability to the Range Rover Sport, with adjustable air-suspension and a variety of traction control settings as standard.
European sales are expected to start towards the end of this year, with a UK showroom debut pencilled in for spring 2006. Weyler added: "There are big markets for SUVs, so Audi's entry into this class is well timed. 
"We want the Q7 to provide the perfect balance between the practicality of an SUV and the driving experience of a saloon car or Audi Avant." Prices are tipped to be similar to those of the Range Rover Sport and flagship Touaregs, giving a starting figure of around £36,000. 
A long waiting list is anticipated, with Audi already reporting more than 1,000 enquiries from potential customers. The order books will be opened in the autumn, but buyers should register their interest with dealers now to ensure a place near the head of the Q...


----------



## Bixmen (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (FaLeX)*

can i be the first to say i don't like the interior color?


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

Uhh... nice interior, Audi...








EDIT: Doh... stupid concept cars... I thought that was a bit odd...










_Modified by cougar at 9:18 AM 2-9-2005_


----------



## RS-SIX (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (FaLeX)*

Thats the Pikes Peak concept not the Q7, so relax about the colors all...


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (RS-SIX)*

nice an audi Toureag


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (Jettavr666)*

Yup, it's still the Pikes Peak concept car. Those colours won't be anywhere near a production vehicle.


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (FaLeX)*

I love Audi, but when I look at SUVs all I see is wasted space. In terms of packaging, SUVs must have some of the most inefficient designs. There so huge, but there's so little interior room. Compare that to an original VW Camper Van which is great packaging.


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_I love Audi, but when I look at SUVs all I see is wasted space. In terms of packaging, SUVs must have some of the most inefficient designs. There so huge, but there's so little interior room. Compare that to an original VW Camper Van which is great packaging. 


Dear god hawc, do you know the can of worms you just opened!!


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (FaLeX)*

















No, they don't look exactly alike, but there are some interesting similarities in their greenhouses. Sort of that same chopped look.


_Modified by VeeDubDriver at 10:40 AM 2-9-2005_


----------



## MixmasterNash (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (VeeDubDriver)*

It looks a lot more like a Pacifica in the rear 3/4 view. The front of the concept/pre-release is good looking, but the back is soft and very Chrysler-ish.


_Modified by MixmasterNash at 11:02 AM 2-9-2005_


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (MixmasterNash)*

its about time.


----------



## IvanGDR (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (GTI628V)*

Alright Audi, 6 years late to the party


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_I love Audi, but when I look at SUVs all I see is wasted space. In terms of packaging, SUVs must have some of the most inefficient designs. There so huge, but there's so little interior room. Compare that to an original VW Camper Van which is great packaging. 

um, maybe some SUVs....
this one is not so different from an A6 avant or allroad
I find my A6 avant has lots of interior room
of course a VW vanagon seems large inside... it was basically a box on wheels with a Cd of like 0.50.....


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (silver30v)*

i'd argue there's more useable interior space in most station wagons then in most SUVs.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_i'd argue there's more useable interior space in most station wagons then in most SUVs. 

There's more usable interior space in an SUV compared to a similarily sized sedan.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (Professor Gascan)*

Hey leave it to AutoExpress to outright decieve people that these Pike's Peak Concept Car photos are "official" photos...


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net ([email protected])*

Autoexpress is _really_ bad at that. I remember when they had 'official' pictures of the MkV GTI and I was like, hey aren't those the same concept photos from the Vortex but just on a photoshopped road background with blurred wheels?


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (hawc)*


----------



## lonewolf (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (FaLeX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaLeX* »_
.........As with the flagship A8, the body of the Q7 will be made from aluminium. However, it won't use a full alloy spaceframe - to keep costs down, the car will share much of its underpinnings with the VW Touareg and Porsche Cayenne. ......
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

DId anybody notice that the body is Aluminium based ? Hhmmm interesting...
[IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/sly.gif


----------



## vertigo (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (lonewolf)*

It looks like its assuming the position.....


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Audi Off-roader "Q7" Caught In Net (vertigo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vertigo* »_It looks like its assuming the position.....

Maybe it's in heat.


----------

